# Tudor box



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi trying to find a Tudor watch box suitable for a 1950s ladies Tudor , condition not massively important also not fussed about colour , could trade or buy . happy to have a chat :thumbsup:


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy to buy swop p/x why? :thumbsup:


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

One last ask , happy to buy or trade :thumbsup:


----------

